
Ask HN: Light weight opensource Jenkins alternatives - billconan
Is there a light weight opengsource and self-hosted jenkins alternatives?<p>I need:<p>1. a web UI<p>2. authentication<p>3. can periodically run nothing but shell scripts<p>4. with (live&#x2F;historical) terminal logs for each run.<p>5. maybe packaging or download links for each build ( not important).<p>I googled, most solutions are cloud based and are not free.
======
johnnycarcin
Have you looked at Drone
([https://github.com/drone/drone](https://github.com/drone/drone))? They push
their hosted service pretty hard but you can also self-host it (I currently
am). I think it covers most of your needs except for #3. I haven't seen that
done but that doesn't mean it isn't possible...

------
debacle
Try minicron. Also, more alternatives/info here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065884)

~~~
billconan
Thank you, but installing minicron requires the following dependencies:

Database SQLite MySQL PostgreSQL

Web Server / Reverse Proxy Nginx A simple example config for nginx is
provided.

Apache If you're using apache as your reverse proxy you need to ensure you
have the following modules installed:

libapache2-mod-proxy-html apache2-utils

Run the following to enable them and then restart apache a2enmod proxy
proxy_html proxy_http xml2enc

~~~
tedmiston
Is it a problem that a web app has a database and web server dependency? It's
got to put the data somewhere and run the app...

~~~
billconan
database can be embedded, for example sqlite. web server can be self contained
too. no need for apache.

~~~
quickthrower2
In this case they have you covered: Can use SQLite and not bother with a
reverse proxy (see above)

------
quintes
I said team city.

Then realized you said Oss

Take a look anyway

------
eberkund
GitLab has a CI offering in their community edition, although I haven't used
it personally.

~~~
stephenr
GitLab isn't really "light weight".

~~~
connorshea
We actively try to make improvements so GitLab uses fewer resources, but with
the scope of the application it's definitely not easy to make it super
"lightweight".

You can see the hardware requirements here:
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/install/requirements.html#hardwar...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/install/requirements.html#hardware-
requirements)

~~~
stephenr
I mean, I don't use GitLab but I didn't really mean it disparagingly - for the
OP's purpose, GitLab is massive overkill, and will need a lot more resources
than a more targeted solution will.

